# Targa vs 390



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Which one would you pick for freestyle/park?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

pure park? 390
all mountain? Targa


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

no doubt, 390's for park.
imo 390's for everything!!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Wait until the boss 390s come out in September. Do it all bindng for sure.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> Wait until the boss 390s come out in September. Do it all bindng for sure.


What's this? Link to some info please as I'm very curious.

To the OP, 390's for park and some mountain and Targas for all-mountain and some park.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Aight thx for the help so far  

My main focus will be jumps, the rails/boxes come as second. 

I heard the Ride Deltas fit these traits pretty well but they're sooo much more expensive than the two Rome's I listed (like 60$ more than the 390's WTH?!). 

How do the Delta's weigh into the equation?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Rome stands behind their shit. Go with Rome.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

390's most comfortable bindings... evar! targas are virtually similar, just stiffer.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

I use my 390s in the park.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

fredericp64 said:


> Aight thx for the help so far
> 
> My main focus will be jumps, the rails/boxes come as second.
> 
> ...


Both Ride and Rome build good bindings. The Delta's, IMO, are similar to the Targas in terms of flex. Ride has had issues with their ratchets and Rome has had issues with their base plates/discs. If I had the choice, I'd pick the Rome's just given that they are $60 cheaper and they have an impecable reputation for customer service.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

*Targas all the way!*

Id go with the targas, they are more expensive but I love my targas
You can change the stiffness of the bindings, and you cannot do that with the 390s.
I ride the park almost everyday and my Targa's have held up well

The 390's are good bindings too, but id recommend spending the extra cash and getting the targas!


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

do the targas


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

390 for park


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

i have both and i prefer the 390's. the targa for my style of riding (more freestyle) just felt a bit too stiff. the 390's more comfortable and flexible to the pt i don't even realize they are on


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Can't go wrong eiter way. I've had several sets of both an loved them. Go with the Targa if you weigh over, let's say something like 170lb. or if you ride aggressively outside the park. If you're a lightweight or park rat, then 390 for sure. +1 on their cust svc too...they just sent me new '10 toe straps for my '09 Targas.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

triple, how did u manage that?
also, is the 390 toe strap interchangable? i never bothered to look on mine =)


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, it totally is. I can take the straps off my 2009/2010 Targas and toss them on my 2008/2009 390's.


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

A local store of mine has the Rome 390 on sale and I'm thinking of getting it. Would the 2011 Rome 390 Boss be worth the wait and additional cost?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

If the current year 390's are going for a steal, I'd probably consider picking them up versus the Boss.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

I prefer 390's by far


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

I've never tried Romes before, how are they?


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

Super comfortable, overly configurable, pretty durable and hella stylish.


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

-Matthew- said:


> I prefer 390's by far





-Matthew- said:


> I've never tried Romes before, how are they?


 Sorry, but I'm not going to be following any of your advice in the near future.

Anyone else have opinions on the current year 390 vs next year's 390 Boss? Worth the additional costs?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Calibre 6 said:


> Anyone else have opinions on the current year 390 vs next year's 390 Boss? Worth the additional costs?


I'm not too sure anyone in North America will have a pair of 390 Boss's as these are 2011 model bindings. However, based on Rome's catalog, the only differences will be stiffer highbacks, canted footbeds and something about their baseplates. Again, IMO, if you can get the current year 390s for a steal, I wouldn't spend the extra money on the 2011 model.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Calibre 6 said:


> Sorry, but I'm not going to be following any of your advice in the near future.
> 
> Anyone else have opinions on the current year 390 vs next year's 390 Boss? Worth the additional costs?





DC5R said:


> I'm not too sure anyone in North America will have a pair of 390 Boss's as these are 2011 model bindings. However, based on Rome's catalog, the only differences will be stiffer highbacks, canted footbeds and something about their baseplates. Again, IMO, if you can get the current year 390s for a steal, I wouldn't spend the extra money on the 2011 model.


I've ridden the 390 bosses on both the Agent Rocker and Artifact Rocker for next year. The current 390's don't even hold a candle to these things. Hands down the best binding I've been on in years. I rode 390's for the first few years they came out then Rome decided to go all retarded and make them softer and cheaper. The new 390 bosses strap has different gel in it making them a little more stiffer and suited to all mountain riding, the highback is different and not as soft, and the canted bed is what everyone should be riding in my opinion.

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Rome Artifact Rocker with 390 Bosses My Take
The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Agent Rocker with 390 Bosses A Closer Look

That should sum up what you need to know. I'm getting 2 pairs of these in a few months.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wider stance it aligns the knees to be in correct position with the hips. For myself since I don't ride gangster wide stances it gives more lift on the outside of my feet allowing for better power transition to my nose and tail for pop.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

When I switched to reverse camber my knee issues decreased a lot. I do know that canting the bed will help out a bit with alignment and fix things a bit.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

BA, would you know what pricing will be like for the Boss?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> When I switched to reverse camber my knee issues decreased a lot. I do know that canting the bed will help out a bit with alignment and fix things a bit.


Ya know, I hadn't thought about that until you mentioned it, but I have noticed that I don't have nearly as many knee issues when riding my Evo-R as when I'm riding my Heritage.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I want to say like 220ish is what I was told.

Yeah I started noticing after I fully switched to riding reverse that my knees didn't swell up after a typical day in the park and I could extend my riding a few more hours if I wanted to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Burton, how did your knees swell up unless you fell every 6 seconds? ive never had that problem


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

-Matthew- said:


> Burton, how did your knees swell up unless you fell every 6 seconds? ive never had that problem


your also 16 and probably dont ride a third as much as he does.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

-Matthew- said:


> Burton, how did your knees swell up unless you fell every 6 seconds? ive never had that problem


So are you insinuating that I suck? Or that because in your infinite teenage wisdom you can't fathom that someones knees would take a pounding from riding a park that is bigger than any resort you ride daily?

You want to look at this logically kiddo? I have ridden for more than half my life with only 2 seasons ever under 100 days. Typically I ride from early October till early June so 9 months of the year. This year I'm at 155 days so far with a few more at the last resort open in this state, then I'll spend 6 weeks working at snowboard camp hiking features and abusing my body further. Add to that the fact that when I started snowboard boots weren't much more supportive than a Sorel, bindings were a joke, and snowboard technology hadn't hit the level its at today. Now throw in numerous rag dolls and tomahawks from eating shit on everything from park kickers to 20 plus foot cliff drops and you might understand what's going on with my knees and whole body. But again you're a dumb teenager that still hasn't lost a organ, dislocated every joint, or over shot a 40 foot jump by 20 feet taking it to flat a few times, you've never missed your mark on a bomb drop, and you've probably never fallen off a cliff either.

Then lets look at this logically on the camber front. You have to load and unload a cambered snowboard, which is just weighting and unweighting a board. What acts as the spring/shock absorbtion for this? Why Oh My Fucking God it's your knees. Holy shit so now not only are you using your lower body to steer a snowboard but you're also looking to load and unload the camber through turns, off jumps, on poppers, and when buttering. So then this alternate camber craze comes out and you start riding it more and more and can tell the difference from when you ride a cambered deck to one that's not. The first thing you notice that that you ride it like a skateboard which means you don't have to load and unload camber anymore, then you start realizing that edge initiation is underfoot more like a skateboard as well and you're not pushing the camber down through a turn and then releasing it to slingshot you through a turn, holy shit you're on to something. After that when it comes to pressing you realize you can do it easier and choose not to have to ollie into it if you don't want to which once again saves your knees. After a few years on this you start to realize that shredding from 8:30 in the morning till 2 in the afternoon then going to work and standing on concrete you're not getting the knee aches and swelling let alone the lower back pain you used. Holy shit it's a fucking miracle Jesus himself came down and molested your joints with his healing holy power, oh wait nope it's because someone invented something that lets you ride longer.

Seriously kid think before you post and don't just insinuate that someones falling on their knees. I've ridden for almost as long as you've been alive.


----------



## Pistachio (Mar 9, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So are you insinuating that I suck? Or that because in your infinite teenage wisdom you can't fathom that someones knees would take a pounding from riding a park that is bigger than any resort you ride daily?
> 
> You want to look at this logically kiddo? I have ridden for more than half my life with only 2 seasons ever under 100 days. Typically I ride from early October till early June so 9 months of the year. This year I'm at 155 days so far with a few more at the last resort open in this state, then I'll spend 6 weeks working at snowboard camp hiking features and abusing my body further. Add to that the fact that when I started snowboard boots weren't much more supportive than a Sorel, bindings were a joke, and snowboard technology hadn't hit the level its at today. Now throw in numerous rag dolls and tomahawks from eating shit on everything from park kickers to 20 plus foot cliff drops and you might understand what's going on with my knees and whole body. But again you're a dumb teenager that still hasn't lost a organ, dislocated every joint, or over shot a 40 foot jump by 20 feet taking it to flat a few times, you've never missed your mark on a bomb drop, and you've probably never fallen off a cliff either.
> 
> ...


You're being defensive for no reason. I didn't read his post as being offensive, he seemed genuinely interested, in retaliation you have made one of the most venomous and sarcastic posts I have ever seen on this board.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Pistachio said:


> You're being defensive for no reason. I didn't read his post as being offensive, he seemed genuinely interested, in retaliation you have made one of the most venomous and sarcastic posts I have ever seen on this board.


i detected a slight tone of "how could your knees hurt unless you suck and fall all the time unlike me whos super awesome" from him as well


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pistachio said:


> You're being defensive for no reason. I didn't read his post as being offensive, he seemed genuinely interested, in retaliation you have made one of the most venomous and sarcastic posts I have ever seen on this board.


BAHAHAHA if that's one of the most venomous and sarcastic posts you've read you're fucking weak in the knees then chief. Now go grab some tissues and cry into them cause someone was mean on the internet.


----------



## Pistachio (Mar 9, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> BAHAHAHA if that's one of the most venomous and sarcastic posts you've read you're fucking weak in the knees then chief. Now go grab some tissues and cry into them cause someone was mean on the internet.


I said on this board, which is usually a pretty well mannered place.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pistachio said:


> I said on this board, which is usually a pretty well mannered place.


Like I said you're fucking weak in the knees and obviously haven't been around enough.


----------



## Pistachio (Mar 9, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Like I said you're fucking weak in the knees and obviously haven't been around enough.


I thought you were the one with weak knees. From all the falling over apparently. :cheeky4:

The internet is srs business apparently.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Super serious like ass cancer. I just find it funny that once I make that post the fucking fluffy bunny hugger douche bags have to come on and be all you're evil and mean and that's just rude blah blah blah. Sack the fuck up kids are too soft.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

YouTube - Ronnie Johns - Chopper - Harden the Fuck Up


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok guys thx a lot for the positive input (for the most part). 

The 390's seem best suited to my riding style. Will look into the bosses when they surface. 


May I ask that my thread be locked up now?!?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Or you can keep getting updates on this forum for a nother week or so


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

go fucking whine about your whiny ass shit in your fucking whiny ass blogs, not here

i dont know if im reading a fucking snowboarding forum or a fucking twilight prequel


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> go fucking whine about your whiny ass shit in your fucking whiny ass blogs, not here
> 
> i dont know if im reading a fucking snowboarding forum or a fucking twilight prequel


This coming from the most no talent ass clown that can't give advice is rather amusing.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow, did this thread get derailed, lol.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This coming from the most no talent ass clown that can't give advice is rather amusing.


did i hurt your fucking feelings

would you like a kleenex

i promise i wont wipe my ass with it first


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

K I know snowboarding season is over and all, but you guys need to lay off the beaches. You've got sand waaaayy up ur twats. 

Chill out.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

So, to put things back on topic, where will the Boss sit in terms of bindings? It sounds as if it will be very similar to the Targas in that they will be targeting the all-mountain category.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

DC5R said:


> So, to put things back on topic, where will the Boss sit in terms of bindings? It sounds as if it will be very similar to the Targas in that they will be targeting the all-mountain category.


Good call. Will the highback be stiffer like the Targa? I love the ankle strap on the 390's better than the Targa (even though the flex inserts are kinda neat) but I don't like how flexy the highback is. It could be a really neat compromise. However, I do really appreciate the heelstrike inserts too.. 

Shit, maybe I should just buy another set of Targas for my park board...

@Snowolf, I love that clip too. Some of the other ones are pretty lame, but there is also some gold. Especially the worker comp one.


----------



## Shredder13 (May 11, 2010)

+1 for the 390's for park!


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

i have some 390's and i can ride them anywhere, but that might be because im 140 pounds.... but besides preference the bindings have held up well for a season, kinda heavy but not to big of an issue, the rachets froze in the snow but that could be all bindings no huge complaints so far.


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

People have been commenting that the 390's are heavy. At the store, they seem pretty light. What bindings are people comparing them to to appear the 390's are heavy?


----------



## Pistachio (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a suspicion it is just an assumption based on the fact that they LOOK heavy. There is a thread around here somewhere where someone weighed a bunch of bindings and found the 390's to be among the lightest, lighter than Forces at least. I don't think they are heavy either, would love to see someone who has access to a bunch of bindings to actually weight them. Regardless, I doubt you will notice the weight differences which can't possibly amount to much more than half a kg per binding anyway, people just like the idea a lot.


EDIT: Here we go.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/23954-review-2010-flux-super-titan-bindings.html

Or if you can't be bothered clicking:
Weights in lbs.
2.19 - Rome 390
2.31 - Rome Targa
2.38 - Union Force
2.44 - Flux Super Titan
2.50 - Union Data
2.56 - Ride NRc
2.69 - Ride CAD

Thanks to Triple8Sol.


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks! I thought they seemed light to me. There's not a huge difference among them though. I'm hoping that with a lighter binding, it wont feel as stiff for me.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You're welcome 

Keep in mind those weights are only for 1 binding, so it's x2 for a set.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Keep in mind those weights are only for 1 binding, so it's x2 for a set.


Won't matter. I just use the weight for reference (ie the 390's are pretty light).


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

dang i actualy thought they were heavy, i've used plastic bindings up until these and they seemed to be heavier, but maybe im in denial


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm pretty stoked on the 390 Boss binding. It's at the top of my list for next season.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The 390's do seem heavy, simply on the premise that their so beefy. They honestly look like they should be anchors, but it's just an illusion.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

What's the purpose of asymmetrical highbacks? is it so you dont have to rotate the highbacks?


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

NYCboarder said:


> What's the purpose of asymmetrical highbacks? is it so you dont have to rotate the highbacks?


look at your foot when strapped into your bindings...is it straight?


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

bindings not mounted.. but will look when i do... But guessing from the question im guessing its not lol


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

NYCboarder said:


> bindings not mounted.. but will look when i do... But guessing from the question im guessing its not lol


it follows the natural curve of your leg when buckled in...makes sense once you see it.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

gotcha thanks.. This choice between the 390 boss or the targa is killing me...

It seems that if you take the ankle pad out of the targa you basiclly have the 390 (with a diff highback)
So you can hit up the park with the flex of the 390 and still get more stiffness with an insert if you need it..


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

NYCboarder said:


> gotcha thanks.. This choice between the 390 boss or the targa is killing me...
> 
> It seems that if you take the ankle pad out of the targa you basiclly have the 390 (with a diff highback)
> So you can hit up the park with the flex of the 390 and still get more stiffness with an insert if you need it..


they're both good bindings...if you have the money and don't care to spend it, get the targa's. the 390 boss' split color scheme annoys me. the targa's look better.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

casper3043 said:


> they're both good bindings...if you have the money and don't care to spend it, get the targa's. the 390 boss' split color scheme annoys me. the targa's look better.


they have a solid black one coming out also. It's not a big price diff btw the 2. I think i may go with the targa bc i can change the stiffness of the binding on the fly. I just haven't heard yet how the 2 compare when no insert used. the only other diff i see is the highbacks


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

NYCboarder said:


> they have a solid black one coming out also. It's not a big price diff btw the 2. I think i may go with the targa bc i can change the stiffness of the binding on the fly. I just haven't heard yet how the 2 compare when no insert used. the only other diff i see is the highbacks


The only differences I see are the straps and highbacks. But BurtonAvenger also said the 390 Boss strap and highback seem stiffer than the regular 390. So the Boss might be a good in between. Also heard the 390 ankle strap is a bit more comfy than the Targa. Might be a nice mix of the Targa and regular 390.


----------



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm in the same bind. The price difference doesn't matter to me but everyone's been raving so much about the Bosses. I'm wondering how much of a difference the asymmetrical highbacks will make.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

clankfu said:


> I'm in the same bind. The price difference doesn't matter to me but everyone's been raving so much about the Bosses. I'm wondering how much of a difference the asymmetrical highbacks will make.



Customer service just told me that the Targa highbacks are wayyyy stiffer than the boss. lol if that means much


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I made my decision for the 390 Boss by picking up some use Ride CAD's for cheap. Now I don't need a stiff binding so 390 Boss will be on my Agent Rocker and possibly the Evo as well


----------

